

Heroku Reveals Cross-Region Followers for Disaster Mitigation - estromlund
https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/disaster-mitigation#crossregion-followers

======
pvh
We haven't announced cross-region followers. When we announce it, there will
be an announcement.

This is an internal feature we've been using for a while that we thought our
customers might appreciate access to under the circumstances.

------
aneth4
Given that there is a significant chance that AWS east will go down today,
this _seems_ like a useful feature. However since the platform is still only
in that data center, I'm not sure how this will help.

How are people on Heroku preparing for the hurricane?

~~~
kungfooguru
<https://status.heroku.com/incidents/460>

